

Doat.com is the Future of the Mobile Browser - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2011/05/doat-com-aka-do-is-the-future-of-the-mobile-browser-techcrunch-disrupt/

======
benihana
Wow, it's just as annoying when a woman has a giant picture of herself on
every page of her blog as it is when a man does it.

~~~
olh
The HN implicit political correctness unable me of writing "tits or gtfo" as a
representation of my rebel spirit within this case.

~~~
dmor
Yeah, I get that a lot.

------
bluethunder
Extremely impressive stuff.

Just yesterday I have been thinking of how federation and mobile will be the
cornerstones for the next leap in search and doat.com nails both perfectly.

Has my vote for the google-killer-of-the-year.

------
extension
I can't actually find this thing in the app store. It doesn't show up in
search and the app store link just shows me a dialog that says "Your request
could not be completed".

~~~
dmor
Yeah I noticed that too... I think the name is going to have some SEO issues.
Try searching for "do@"

~~~
dvirsky
Direct link: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/do/id423328852?mt=8> It's not
available outside the US though.

~~~
extension
_It's not available outside the US though_

Well, that would be the problem then. I should have known. Whenever Apple
gives me a vague error message, it always turns out to be political.

------
togasystems
I wonder why it isn't available outside of the US? Probably because a number
of the services aren't available to non-US citizens.

------
krav
Danielle is awesome. I've known her since her beginning at Twilio. Worth
reading.

------
Urgo
No android app? Boo :(

~~~
ami
We're working on an Android version - its coming...

